# Vakuumiergerät



## großer Däne (18. November 2009)

Hallo Boardis

Ich habe mir schon das zweite Vakuumiergerät gekauft und bin mit den Ergebnissen nicht wirklich zufieden.Was habt Ihr für Geräte und wie seid Ihr zufrieden?

MfG großer Däne |wavey:


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo, den Billigschrott kannst Du voll vergessen.
Die preiswertesten Profigeräte, die auch was taugen findest Du hier http://www.la-va.com/

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Habe auch das LA-Va 100.
Nicht billig,aber gut.#6 Gibt es auch mit doppelter
Schweissnaht.
Zu dem Thema gibts übrigens bereits einen Thread.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Eismann (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin!

Benutze ein Gerät von Allpax (F100). Bin insgesamt zufrieden mit den Resultaten. 

http://www.allpax.de/product_info.php/info/p6236_-Vakuummaschine

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## eddijung (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Habe ebenfalls das Gerät von La Va und bin bestens zufrieden. Hat allerdings seinen Preis, aber Du sagst Du hast schon zwei Geräte ausprobiert, dann hat Dir das im endefeckt ja auch schon einiges gekostet ! Schau mal die letzte Seite Fisch + Fang, da wird es regelmäßig angepriesen .


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin!

Ich hab ein Genius Familyvac Gerät und bin absolut zufrieden damit. #6


----------



## Macker (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Schau mal bei Vacuumtüte de der ist hier auch Boardpartner da bekommst du die Lava Geräte und "Günstige" Tüten.
Damit bin Ich seit 3 Jahren hochzufrieden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Macker schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Vacuumtüte de der ist hier auch Boardpartner da bekommst du die Lava Geräte und "Günstige" Tüten.
> Damit bin Ich seit 3 Jahren hochzufrieden.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

Die Tüten sind auf alle Fälle gut,habe ich schon mehrfach dort gekauft.Der Preis der Lava -Geräte ist aber wohl Standard.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hummer24 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Seid 6 Jahren fahr ich nach Norwegen und hatte auch schon so einiges durchgetestet; das Problem war immer dass die Geräte überhitzt sind - und das schon nach 2-3 Tüten, oder die Nähte nicht halten. Hab mir dann vor 1 Jahr das V.100 Premium von Lava gekauft; lag bei um die 300 Euro aber das hält auch... hat ne 2-fache Schweißnaht und einen hohen Unterdruck - bin sehr zufrieden damit und kann es empfehlen. #6


----------



## ThomasL (19. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

ich kann auch nur das la-va empfehlen, auch wenn es nicht gerade billig ist.


----------



## Syntac (19. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Servus, 
bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir ein Vacuumiergerät hole. 
An die la-va Besitzer:
Wieviel Fisch schweisst Ihr damit ein? Bei mir wärens ca. 300-900 Forellen pro Jahr. 
Ist das V100 dafür o.k., oder sollte es besser das V200 sein?

Grüße!


----------



## Macker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Die garantieren dir 1000 Schweisnähte am Stück.
Ich habe das v.200 und habe es noch nie bereut egal ob mit 5mann in Norge oder 3 schinken in Portionsbeutel. 
Praktisch ist auch das mann auch Flüssigkeiten Einschweissen kann, weil jeder Eintopf ist ja aus nem großen Pott doch besser.
Wenn du bei vacuumtüte.de bestellst bekommst du auf die Tüten auch Lebenslang10%.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## großer Däne (22. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo Boardies

Danke für Eure Tips.Ich werde mir das LA-Va 100 bestellen.

MfG großer Däne #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



großer Däne schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies
> 
> Danke für Eure Tips.Ich werde mir das LA-Va 100 bestellen.
> 
> MfG großer Däne #h


 


Gute Wahl.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kaipiranja (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin, 


habe ein Allpax P500 ( http://www.allpax.de/product_info.php/info/p6235_ALLPAX-Edelstahl-Vakuumier-Geraet-P-500.html ) und bin sehr zu frieden damit. 
Lava wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, da die Firma Allpax hier aber um die Ecke ist und ich etwas mit Edelstahlgehäuse wollte wurde es dann das p500.

Kai


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> habe ein Allpax P500 ( http://www.allpax.de/product_info.php/info/p6235_ALLPAX-Edelstahl-Vakuumier-Geraet-P-500.html ) und bin sehr zu frieden damit.
> ...


 


Hallo Kai,

diese Wahl bietet sich in deinem Fall ja geradezu an.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## forelle03 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

*Moin* *kaipiranja

Ich habe mir heute das P 400 Gerät bestellt und würde mich freuen wenn du mal berichten würdest über Einschweißergebnisse und Handhabung, Bedienerfreundlichkeit etc.
*


----------



## kaipiranja (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



forelle03 schrieb:


> *Moin* *kaipiranja
> 
> Ich habe mir heute das P 400 Gerät bestellt und würde mich freuen wenn du mal berichten würdest über Einschweißergebnisse und Handhabung, Bedienerfreundlichkeit etc.
> *


 
Hoi,


...ich kann nur gutes Berichten, wie bei allen Nichtkammervakuumierern muß man sicherlich ein paar Dinge beachten, bekommt dann aber sehr schnell, sehr gute Ergebnisse beim einschweißen. Super Vakuum, breite und sehr gute Schweißnaht, einfache Handhabung - ich bin super damit zu frieden und kann es nur empfehlen.

Tüten kannst du auch verschiedene verwenden, die gofierten ja sowieso, mit dem Flies-Trick aber auch normale Einschweißtüten ohne Gofierung. Die normalen nehme ich z.B. für Räuchergut was nicht so lange verpackt bleibt oder z.B. beim Vakuumieren von Sachen die mariniert werden sollen (Graved Lax, Wildfleisch zum durchbrennen etc.).


...wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem Gerät. Wäre klasse wenn du auch einen Eindruck Posten würdest... 

Gruß, KAI


----------



## forelle03 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin Kai
Ich werde berichten wenn ich das Gerät ausprobiert habe. Ich will hoffen das ich es bis zum 14.12.09 habe da ich dann ca. 30kg Lachs beizen und anschliessend (nach 2 Tagen) kalt räuchern muss. Ich werde dazu aber dann noch einen Bericht einstellen.


----------



## Palerado (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Wir haben uns vor ca. 1 Jahr den Foodsaver billig bei Ebay geschossen.
Ich bin ziemlich angetan von dem Gerät. Wenn man es erstmal raus hat bekommt man super Ergebnisse.

Es macht vielleicht keine 1000 Nähte am Stück, aber wer braucht das schon. Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute und günstige Variante.

Daniel


----------



## Hummer24 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ich empfehle euch ein Gerät mit 2-fach Schweißnaht - mein V.100 Premium von Lava leistet sehr gute Dienste - vor allem bei Fisch wenn eben doch noch etwas Saft bzw. Flüssigkeit im Beutel ist.

Hab ein herrliches Rezept gefunden wie man einfach und schnell Graved Lachs herstellt  hmmmm 
http://www.gourmet-blog.de/graved-l...st-herstellen-gebeizter-lachs-zu-weihnachten/ 

Grüsse Hummer


----------



## Koalano1 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich überleg grad auch, ob ich mir ein Vakuumiergerät zulege. 
Allerdings möchte ich nicht sooo tief in die Taschen greifen, da es nur für so 10-15 mal im Jahr á ca. 15 Forellen zum Einsatz kommen soll. 
Hab ihr ne Empfehlung für mich??
Taugt das vielleicht schon??
--> http://cgi.ebay.de/Foodsaver-VAC-420_W0QQitemZ390126220949QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Elektronik_Computer_Haushaltsger%C3%A4te_Kleinger%C3%A4teK%C3%BCche_PM?hash=item5ad555b695

Besten Dank!!!!!
koala


----------



## forelle03 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

ich habe heute meine neues Vakuumiergerät getestet und muss euch sagen einfach Spitze das Teil.
Ich habe ein Gerät von der Firma Allpax Gerätetyp P400.Im Lieferumfang waren ettliche Tüten zum einschweissen dabei und noch 2 Rollen a 6 mtr. Der Preis ist zwar ziemlich hoch aber man weiß was man hat. Das Gehäuse ist aus VA und ist sehr stabil.


----------



## Syntac (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

So, habe mich nun auch halb entschieden, soll auf jeden fall ein Lava werden, wohl das Lava 100. 
Wie ist das mit der doppelten Schweißnaht, ist diese zu empfehlen oder langt die einfach auch aus?
Wie gesagt, denke so 500-1000 Schweißungen pro Jahr, soll aber schon ein paar Jährchen halten für das Geld...


----------



## MarioDD (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ich nutze das Caso VC 11 
Kostet um die 60 Euro und macht ne Cola Dose locker platt.
Ich nutze das Gerät gewerblich und bin locker bei über 1000 Schweißvorgängen. Das Gerät macht zwar nur eine Naht, aber die ging bisher noch nie auf! 
Selbst auf die Malediven oder England habe ich geliefert-nix Reklamation !
Also: eine Naht reicht!


----------



## Willy Canis (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hi, schau mal bei der Firme Allpax nach, die haben sehr gute Geräte und zudem sind die Beutel recht preiswert.
Haben uns auch eins vor 2 Jahren zugelegt und sind sehr damit zufrieden.
 Gruß Willy |wavey:


----------



## Syntac (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hm, danke für den Link! Das Allpax 300 macht auch einen guten Eindruck, Unterdruck ist ja fast identisch mit den Lava geräten.

Dann ist es jetzt die Qual der Wahl, das Lava V100 oder das Allpax P300...

Edit: uff, diese Lachsbretter sind ja tierisch teuer...!


----------



## kaipiranja (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Syntac schrieb:


> Edit: uff, diese Lachsbretter sind ja tierisch teuer...!




...ja ist heftig!

Wenn es nicht unbedingt golden sein muss kannst du aber auch die Deckel von Lasagnebehältern (auch in Gastroshops zu bekommen) nehmen, sind genauso hygienisch...nur halt silbern. Die Kosten als 100pack ~8Euro. Wenn sie dir zu dünn sind nimmste 2 übereinander.
Gibt es auch in sämtlichen Größen...

Gruß, Kai


----------



## midradt (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

hallo,
möchte mir ein lava premium vakuumierer zulegen. gibt es dafür eine günstige bezugsquelle oder gerade irgendwo aktionstage oder vorteilsverkaufaktionen? bei meiner internetrecherche lagen die preise eigentlich immer im bereich dessen, was die geräte auch bei lava selbst kosten.


----------



## Stingray (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ich sag nur Solis. Super geräte #6. http://www.solis.de/produkte/produkte_haushalt.htm. Bin mit meinem sehr zu frieden.Ansonsten hätte die Suchfunktion hier auch viel gebracht .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kaipiranja (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ich hab mir eigentlich alle Vakuumierer angeschaut und vorführen lassen die in meiner Preisklasse in Frage kamen.

...ein Solis war auch dabei, das machte mir gegenüber bei einem Preis für um die 320€ einen zu klapperigen Eindruck...

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sich ein Gerät vorführen zu lassen - auf jeden fall machen.

Kai


----------



## Syntac (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hm, stecke immer noch in der Qual der Wahl... Allpax oder das Lava V.300. Das Allpax wäre etwas günstiger, das Lava macht aber 20 Liter pro Minute statt 16,7 (Allpax). 
Aber knapp 17 sollten ja eigentlich ausreichend sein. 
Wie ist das bei empfindlicheren Sachen, das Lava hat ja eine Unterdruckregulierung, sprich man kann einstellen, mit wieviel Unterdruck versiegelt werden soll - wie ist das beim Allpax? 
Geht das nur über die manuelle Betätigung, oder kann man den U.druck auch extra einstellen?

Danke nochmal...


----------



## forelle03 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

@Syntac
Beim Allpax 400 kannst du den Unterdruck nicht regeln. Meiner Meinung nach braucht man das auch nicht da du wärend des Vakuumierungsvorgangs den Schalter zum verschweissen drücken kannst und somit den Vorgang unterbrichtst. Ich bin mit meinem Allpax Gerät ganz zufrieden. Es ist sehr robust da das Gehäuse aus Edelstahl besteht.


----------



## kaipiranja (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

...das Allpax P300 ist das gleich wie das P500, nur das Gehäuse ist anders. Die geräte haben ein Digitaldisplay und es gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten: 

Automatisch Vakuumieren: ...das Gerät zählt in 8 Vakuumierstufen hoch und vakuumiert automatisch bis zum maximum (danach wird automatisch verschweißt)

Manuelles Vakuumieren: ...das Gerät zählt ebenfalls in 8 Stufen hoch, man kann aber mit dem erneuten Druck auf die Vakuumiertaste den Vakuumiervorgang beenden (danach wird automatisch verschweißt) 

...mit der manuellen Variante hast du eine wunderbare Kontrolle über dein Vakuum direkt beim Vakuumiervorgang. Sehr vorteilhaft z.B. wenn Sachen vakuumiert werden die Flüssigkeiten beinhalten, denn sobald die Flüssigkeit gen Gerät wandert und Gefahr läuft die Schweißnaht zu gefährden kann beendet werden.
Ausserdem ist es ein Vorteil wenn man mit dem Fliestrick und nichtgofierten Tüten arbeitet, im manuellen Modus kann man z.B. einen Fisch o.ä. noch während des verschweißens verlagern um das optimale Vakuum zu bekommen.

Gruß, KAi


----------



## reinhard_sn (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

hallo
habe seit 3 jahren das lava 200,ist soviel wie ich weiß das einzige wo mann den unterdruck regeln kann.hatte vorher 2 andere.bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem lava.
gruß reinhard


----------



## Syntac (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

so, hab mir gerade das Allpax P300 bestellt - bin schon tierisch gespannt... 
Wird aber erst am 04.01. verschickt 

Danke nochmal für die Beratung! #h


----------



## Freelander (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hi,was hat dich jetzt dazu bewogen das Allpax 300 zu nehmen und nicht ein Lava Produkt.Ich frage das, weil ich vor genau demselben Problem stehe ich weiß nicht welches ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Syntac (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hm, schwer zu sagen, bei mir hats auch ewig gedauert. im Endeffekt hab ich die beiden Geräte verglichen, waren ziemlich identisch. Dann war ich noch im Supermarkt, hab mir dort vakuumverpackte Räucherfische angeschaut - die waren fast alle nur mit einer Schweißnaht, also sollte das ausreichend sein. 
Gezweifelt habe ich dann noch wg. dem einstellbaren Unterdruck (hat nur Lava), bin aber zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass das nicht notwendig ist, das sollte auch gut über das manuelle Verschweißen machbar sein. 
Vor allem denke ich, das man für verschieden große Forellen auch nen anderen Unterdruck braucht, und das daher der voreingestellte nicht so optimal ist, wie manuell aufn Knopf zu drücken wenns gut ausschaut. 
Von daher kamen für mich beide Geräte in Frage, ohne dass ich irgendwo Abstriche hätte machen müssen - daher wars dann eine Frage des Preises (Allpax günstiger) sowie der Tatsache, dass ich das Allpax wenns wirklich nichts wäre ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück schicken kann. 
Hoffe, das ichs am 05.Januar habe - werde dann am 06. voraussichtlich räuchern und gleich mal 50 Forellen oder so einschweißen, wenn Du willst und solange wartest kann ich Dir nen Bericht geben.


----------



## Freelander (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ja danke für deine Erläuterung,ich bin jetzt mal auf dein Ergebnis gespannt.#6#h
Ich denke auch das beide sehr gut sind und wahrscheinlich auch bei mir  letztendlich der Preis entscheiden wird.#c
Bei mir stellt sich noch die Unentschlossenheit anhand der doppelten Schweißnaht da,#cdie das Allpax Gerät nicht hat.


----------



## kaipiranja (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

...ich hab mir die Frage anfangs auch gestellt ob 2 Nähte nötig sind, bin aber zu dem entschluss gekommen das eine Zweite Naht nicht nötig ist.
Wenn die erste Naht nicht dicht ist und in sich luft zieht - hilft auch keine 2. Naht. Ausschlaggeben ist die Qualität der Schweißnaht an sich...
...und wer festgestellt hat das die 1. Naht nicht Dicht ist (Flüssigkeit, Falte etc) kann auch mit dem Allpax ein 2. Naht hinterher Schweißen...

...bei Allpax sind die Nähte übrigends 4mm breit...

Kai


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



MarioDD schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Caso VC 11
> Kostet um die 60 Euro und macht ne Cola Dose locker platt.
> Ich nutze das Gerät gewerblich und bin locker bei über 1000 Schweißvorgängen. Das Gerät macht zwar nur eine Naht, aber die ging bisher noch nie auf!
> Selbst auf die Malediven oder England habe ich geliefert-nix Reklamation !
> Also: eine Naht reicht!




Klasse Gerät haben wir auch und noch nie Probleme gehabt, mit Sicherheit Preis/Leistungssieger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Macht euch mal wegen dem "Unterdruck" keine so großen Gedanken. 
Zum einen gibt es keinen Unterdruck, da auf der Erde ja ca. 1bar Druck besteht und zum zweiten ist technisch bloß max. 0,98bar negativer Druck, was Landläufig als Unterdruck bezeichnet wird, möglich. Und dieses werden diese Geräte nicht erreichen.
Was diese Geräte mehr oder weniger gut machen ist lediglich die vorhandene Luft aus den Behältern zu saugen und das ganze dicht zu verschweißen.
Ein ganzer Fisch oder auch ein Filet sind aber nicht so empfindlich als das eines der Geräte in der Lange wäre es zu zerquetschen.


----------



## MarioDD (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Macht euch mal wegen dem "Unterdruck" keine so großen Gedanken.
> Zum einen gibt es keinen Unterdruck, da auf der Erde ja ca. 1bar Druck besteht und zum zweiten ist technisch bloß max. 0,98bar negativer Druck, was Landläufig als Unterdruck bezeichnet wird, möglich. Und dieses werden diese Geräte nicht erreichen.
> .


 
naja, der Caso VC 11 schafft immerhin -0,8 Bar...
Hab mich allerdings auch schon gefragt, warum eine Cola Dose platt gemacht wird...aber ein Fischfilet nicht zu Mus gedrückt wird?!
Ich schweiße aber regelmäßig Matjesreifer ein. Dieser wird von Pulverform, regelrecht zu einem Block verschweißt-ähnlich dem Kaffe im Vakuumpack!
Und das wie gesagt, für knapp 60 Euro- Spitze!
Nunja die Saugleistung liegt bei 9 Litern /Minute und kann daher nicht mit den Allpax/Lava Geräten mithalten (17-20 l/min)
Nun frage ich allen ernstes, wer saugt schon 20 Liter aus ner Tüte?
Wenn ich nen halben Liter habe, ist das viel...


----------



## kaipiranja (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



MarioDD schrieb:


> naja, der Caso VC 11 schafft immerhin -0,8 Bar...
> Hab mich allerdings auch schon gefragt, warum eine Cola Dose platt gemacht wird...aber ein Fischfilet nicht zu Mus gedrückt wird?!


...weil eine Coladose ein mit Luft gefüllter Hohlraum ist...


> Nun frage ich allen ernstes, wer saugt schon 20 Liter aus ner Tüte?
> Wenn ich nen halben Liter habe, ist das viel...


...schlägt sich letztendlich nur in der Zeit nieder, die Hochwertigen Geräte vakuumieren doppelt so schnell und genau da liegt auch der Punkt, diese Geräte sind Semiprofessionell und für viele Vakummiervorgänge ausgelegt.
Dem entsprechend sind sie in Verarbeitung und die Leistung auch besser als bei günstigen Geräten.
Der nächste Schritt wäre ein Kammergerät in dem ungofierte Tüten ohne Fliestrick verschweißt werden können, das rentiert sich nach einer gewissen Zeit auch weil diese Tüten billiger sind...

KAI


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



MarioDD schrieb:


> naja, der Caso VC 11 schafft immerhin -0,8 Bar...



Genau da liegt der Fehler. Das Gerät schafft keine -0,8bar. Das ist garnicht möglich. Es sind wenn überhaupt, mit sehr hohem technischen Aufwand, nur 0,02bar möglich.  
Das Gerät ist laut Hersteller in der Lage ein "Vakuum" von 0,2bar, was aber immernoch ein Überdruck ist, zu erzeugen.
Das ist für die Zwecke für die das Gerät gebaut wurde aber vollkommen i.O.

Warum die lehre Coladose zerdrückt wird und warum es oftmals besser ist das so ein Gerät eine höhere Leistung hat wurde ja schon von kaipirinja beantwortet.

Worauf ich bei einem solchen Gerät achten würde wäre das es eine leistungsstarken Pumpe hat damit es nicht so schnell überhitzt und damit an seine Grenzen kommt und ganz wichtig die Tüten ordentlich verschweißt. Ob das nun eine oder zwei Schweißnähte sind ist dabei meiner Meinung nach egal. Mir wäre eine ordentliche lieber, als zwei die nicht gescheit halten.


----------



## Hummer24 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo zusammen, ich vakuumiere seit vielen Jahren und benutze das Lava V300 welches meiner Meinung nach das beste Gerät in dieser Preisklasse ist - ich würde aus verschiedenen Gründen das Lava nehmen: Erstens hast du 2 Jahre Garantie (Allpax gibt soweit ich weiss nur 1 Jahr Gewährleistung). Ich hab meines seit Jahren in Norwegen dabei; egal ob 10 Portionen oder 200 am Stück - meines überhitzt nicht und das ist sicher; was andere schreiben solltest du erst mal testen - ich hab einen Flüssigkeits-Behälter der rausnehmbar ist und die Pumpe schützt - ausserdem kann ich über das Druckmanometer und die Regulierung den Unterdruck so regeln, dass auch empfindliche Produkte nicht zerdrückt werden - gerade beim Räucherlachs oder Graved Lachs sehr gut. auch wird alles nicht über eine große Steuereinheit geregelt sondern jeder Schalter / Bauteil ist einzeln wechselbar... 

Syntac, schau dir mal diesen Link an - das müsste das Gerät sein, das du bestellt hast: http://www.sixpol.com/OMNIA-IT_m94454_1.htm 

Gruss Hummer


----------



## Syntac (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

hm, schaut so ähnlich aus. aber bei deinem link leider keine techn. daten dabei.


----------



## Hummer24 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Bin gerade dran für Silvester nochmal Graved Lachs zu machen  hmmm kann ich sehr empfehlen - kommt immer super bei der Verwandtschaft an...

Syntac, ist das gleiche Gerät, da gleicher Hersteller... googel dir doch einfach die Daten...

Guten Rutsch & Gruss Hummer


----------



## kaipiranja (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Hummer24 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich vakuumiere seit vielen Jahren und benutze das Lava V300 welches meiner Meinung nach das beste Gerät in dieser Preisklasse ist - ich würde aus verschiedenen Gründen das Lava nehmen: Erstens hast du 2 Jahre Garantie (Allpax gibt soweit ich weiss nur 1 Jahr Gewährleistung). Ich hab meines seit Jahren in Norwegen dabei; egal ob 10 Portionen oder 200 am Stück - meines überhitzt nicht und das ist sicher; was andere schreiben solltest du erst mal testen - ich hab einen Flüssigkeits-Behälter der rausnehmbar ist und die Pumpe schützt - ausserdem kann ich über das Druckmanometer und die Regulierung den Unterdruck so regeln, dass auch empfindliche Produkte nicht zerdrückt werden - gerade beim Räucherlachs oder Graved Lachs sehr gut. auch wird alles nicht über eine große Steuereinheit geregelt sondern jeder Schalter / Bauteil ist einzeln wechselbar...
> 
> Syntac, schau dir mal diesen Link an - das müsste das Gerät sein, das du bestellt hast: http://www.sixpol.com/OMNIA-IT_m94454_1.htm
> 
> Gruss Hummer



Das die Geräte alle ihre Vor und Nachteile haben liegt auf der Hand...

...aber ob das Omnia von Besser Vaccum im vergleich zum Allpax die bessere Wahl wäre muss jeder selber entscheiden: Artikelstandort/Hersteller Italien, Versandkosten 22€ und Lieferumfang ist nur das Gerät, also keine Tüten. Rechnet man es auf liegt man bei einem Preisunterschied von ca. 40€. Die bezahle ich gerne für einen Servicepartner vor der Tür bzw. in Deutschland.

P.s.: ...die gesetzliche Gewährleistung in Deutschland beträgt 24Monate

Gruss, Kai


----------



## Willy Canis (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hi,
wir benutzen seit einigen Jahren das Allpax P 300 und sind sehr zufrieden damit.
Zudem sind auch die Beutel von sehr guter Qualität und das zu einem guten Preis.
Das der Hersteller dazu aus Deutschland kommt, sollte doch auch schon ein Grund sein ihn zu berücksichtigen, oder wie sonst soll unsere Wirtschaft angekurbelt werden.

Allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Glück.
Gruß, Willy  #h


----------



## Gerd II (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor ein paar Jahren ein Vakuumiergerät von Genius gekauft, aber erst einmal in Norwegen genutzt.
Das zieht ja das Wasser aus den Fisch bis über die Schweißnaht, die dann oft nicht ordentlich ist.
Frostet Ihr die Filets leicht vor?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hummer24 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo Gerd, abtropfen lassen und möglichst sauber den Fisch in Beutel "rutschen lassen" - der obere Bereich wo geschweißt wird soll sauber bleiben. Alternativ: Nimm doch einfach einen zweiten Beutel und pack da den Fisch rein - als Innenbeutel reicht einer aus dem Haushalt. Den Innenbeutel dann nur einmal umschlagen und dann vakuumieren. Wenn dein Gerät ein gutes vakuum macht dann wird auch aus dem Innenbeutel sauber die Luft abgesaugt. Besser geht das Ganze noch, wenn du ein Gerät mit 2 Schweißnähten hast, dann schließt die 2. Naht sicher ab.

Bei deinem gerät allerdings kannst du den Beutel auch nochmal einlegen, musste halt schnell machen, sonst geht wieder Luft rein...  

Gruss Hummer


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> habe ein Allpax P500 ( http://www.allpax.de/product_info.php/info/p6235_ALLPAX-Edelstahl-Vakuumier-Geraet-P-500.html ) und bin sehr zu frieden damit.
> ...


 
ist das das professional p500 ??
hab ich mir auch gerade bestellt.. bin mal gespannt was das so in echt kann 

hörte sich auf jeden fall sehr gut an


grüße

mirco


----------



## Heyjonny (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo zusammen, ich benutze seit gut 3-4 Jahren ein Lava - das V.333 mit 3 Schweißnähten; war damals ganz neu auf dem Markt - kenn das Problem mit der Flüssigkeit zwar aber bei mir gibts da keine Probleme, ich schließe meine Beutel 3-fach ab - der Tipp vom Hummer ist aber echt gut; muss ich meinen Kollegen weitergeben die nur 1-fach Schweißen ;-)


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ist das das professional p500 ??
> hab ich mir auch gerade bestellt.. bin mal gespannt was das so in echt kann
> 
> hörte sich auf jeden fall sehr gut an
> ...




Hi Bootangler,

ja, das ist das Gerät was ich auch habe... schon diverses Räuchergut, Käse und Wurst damit vakuumiert...bin bestens zu frieden damit!

...kannst ja mal von deinen ersten Vakuumieraktionen berichten #6

KAi


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir vor ein paar Jahren ein Vakuumiergerät von Genius gekauft, aber erst einmal in Norwegen genutzt.
> Das zieht ja das Wasser aus den Fisch bis über die Schweißnaht, die dann oft nicht ordentlich ist.
> ...



Moin Gerd!

Das Problem hatten wir mit dem alten Genius auch. Das neue hat eine 
Stoppfunktion mit der Du bestimmen kannst wann geschweißt wird.

Ist z.B. auch ganz praktisch bei Früchten, Brot oder Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## Gerd II (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin Kai,

erstmal ein gesundes Neues.
Das wird die Ursache sein (mit dem ,alten` Gerät), andererseits ist das ja ein Beweis ,das das alte Gerät 
eine gute Pumpe zum vakuumieren hat.
Also muß langfristig ein neues Gerät her oder eben weiterhin 
vorfrosten . Denn damit hat es ja gut geklappt, obwohl es ein bischen umständlicher ist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## hotte50 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

...warum gleich ein neues Gerät kaufen ?!? Seid froh, das eure Geräte so eine starke Saugleistung haben.

Als Lösung bietet sich an, das Gefriergut vorher in tiefkühlgeeignete Frischhaltefolie einzupacken. So mache ich es immer und habe daher keine Probleme mit in die Schweißnaht ziehender Flüssigkeit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin Hotte!

Wir haben uns z.B. das neue gekauft weil wir im Sommer viel Obst oder ich auch viel Brot einfriere. 
Das alte Gerät hätte das alles "platt" gemacht.

Nur wegen Fisch würde ich das auch nicht machen, da ist die Vorfrostgeschichte schon i.O.


----------



## dolbysun (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

...ich muss auch sagen, dass es kein großes Problem darstellt die Dinge wenn nötig vorab anzufrieren. Und solange man das nicht immer machen muss ist das auch vollkommen OK.
Allerdings finde ich die doppelte Schweißnaht an meinem Vakuumierer dennoch wirklich sehr praktisch. Hab hier auch schon gelesen, dass eine reicht...das stimmt aber nur bedingt. Wenn man etwas ohne viel Feuchtigkeit hat, dann reicht eigentlich auch eine Naht (zumindest war das bei mir so). Da frischer Fisch meist weniger trocken ist  bringt die Doppelnaht hier schon einen großen Vorteil, ist die erste Naht aufgrund der Flüssigkeit nicht 100 prozentig dicht so ist es die 2 Naht auf jeden Fall.
Mein Tipp daher: Doppelt hält besser. Mit meinem La.Va 300 Premium bin ich da absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Heyjonny (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Das ist schon richtig mit der Doppelnaht - auf jeden Fall schließt die den Beutel sicherer ab; man sollte aber trotzdem die Ware nicht gerade tropfnass in Beutel geben - das läuft grad auch ein guter Thread zu "Tipps und Tricks" wo erklärt wird was zu beachten ist - auf jeden Fall sollte die Beutelöffnung sauber bleiben und auch Hygiene ist beim Arbeiten wichtig - ich benutze immer eine Edelstahl-Unterlage die ich vorher reinige und Latexhandschuhe, dann ist die Ware auch "sauber vakuumiert" und hält länger...

  Jonny


----------



## Freelander (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo Leute,Sagt mal benutzt Ihr auch die originalen Vacuumtüten,oder kauft Ihr die bei günstigeren Anbietern?Wenn ja sind die von der Qualität her schlechter oder gleichwertig und vor allem bei welchem Anbieter?


----------



## MaVo1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hi, hab auch schon einige Geräte probiert. Die besten Geräte sind allerdings mit Druckkammer. Nur da ist auch wirklich gewährleistet, daß ein ordentliches Vakuum entsteht und die maximale Menge an Luft aus dem Beutel gedrückt wird und der Fisch somit lange haltbar ist.

Wir leihen uns für unsere Fahrt nach Norwegen ein Profi-Gerät vom örtlichen Metzger aus. Das ist zwar wegen der Druckkammer etwas schwer und unhandlich, aber es gibt meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres. 

Frag doch evtl. mal beim lokalen Metzger nach. Da bekommst du bestimmt auch Adressen für Hersteller von Profi-Geräten, falls er sein Gerät nicht verleihen sollte.

Beim Metzger haben wir auch immer unsere Tüten gekauft. Der Kauft die nämlich in größern Mengen ein und hat immer ein paar übrig. Die sind von der Qualität vom Feinsten!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nur da ist auch wirklich gewährleistet, daß ein ordentliches Vakuum entsteht und die maximale Menge an Luft aus dem Beutel gedrückt wird und der Fisch somit lange haltbar ist
> ...
> ...


 
Also DAS ist ein Gerücht!!!!
Habe selber ein Allpax Professionel P500 OHNe Druckkammer, und auch daas Gerät arbeitet ABSOLUT zuverlässig und mit 850mbar Unterdruck , WAS IMMER AUSREICHT um Fleisch, Fisch und andere Sachen so gut zu Vakumieren das die Haltbarkeit das FÜNFFACHE der normalen Haltbarkeit erreicht...
Und mehr schafft man mit der Druckkammer auch nicht...

@ Freelander: Ich würde IMMER die 95- 100 "Mü" dicken Tüten aus dem Fachhandel nehmen, denn sonst kann dir die Naht aufgehen, oder die Tüte beschädigt werden und deine "arbeit" ist "für die Katz"

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## MaVo1 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Also DAS ist ein Gerücht!!!!
> Habe selber ein Allpax Professionel P500 OHNe Druckkammer, und auch daas Gerät arbeitet ABSOLUT zuverlässig und mit 850mbar Unterdruck , WAS IMMER AUSREICHT um Fleisch, Fisch und andere Sachen so gut zu Vakumieren das die Haltbarkeit das FÜNFFACHE der normalen Haltbarkeit erreicht...
> Und mehr schafft man mit der Druckkammer auch nicht...



Wollte keine Gerüchte verbreiten. Hab mich da voll und ganz auf die Meinung unseres Metzgers verlassen. 850mbar ist ein super Wert...

Nur leider gibt es Geräte die nicht annähernd so viel bringen. Und von solchen Geräten bin ich eben nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> Wollte keine Gerüchte verbreiten. Hab mich da voll und ganz auf die Meinung unseres Metzgers verlassen. 850mbar ist ein super Wert...
> 
> Nur leider gibt es Geräte die nicht annähernd so viel bringen. Und von solchen Geräten bin ich eben nicht überzeugt.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Freelander (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ich habe das Allpax 500 auch schon in der engeren Auswahl.
Ich schwanke aber noch zwischen LAVA 300 Premium und dem ALLPAX 500.
Das LAVA hat 2 Nähte und einen herausnehmbaren Flüssigkeistabscheider.
Vom Preis sind beide relativ gleich.
Das ALLPAX hat ein schönes Edelstahlgehäuse ist aber auch somit gleich schwerer.


----------



## Syntac (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin, also ich habe mir das Allpax P300 (identisch zu P500 bis auf Gehäuse) gekauft und bin wirklich super zufrieden!
Flüssigkeitsabscheider ist meiner Meinung nach kein Muss, wenn Du feuchte Sachen vakuumierst solltest Du sowieso manuell schweißen bevor die Feuchtigkeit überhaupt in die Nähe der Schweißnaht wandert, sonst wird diese sowieso nicht dicht - also normaler Weise kommt keine Flüssigkeit rein. Und wenn, kann man die leicht aus dem Spalt, in dem die Tüte geklemmt wird rauswischen.
2 Nähte braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, das Allpax zieht eine super 4mm Naht.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

:m:m:m

Genau!!!


----------



## MaVo1 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Kann man in den Allpax eigentlich auch normale glatte Schweißbeutel verwenden? Oder gehen da nur die wabenförmig geriffelten?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Habe bis jetzt nur die "geriffelten" benutzt...
Sicherlich kannst du auch "normale" Tüten nehmen, würde aber immer auf die Dicke der Tüten achten...
Also keine dünnen "standartbeutel" nehmen...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## tonnetto (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

ich wollte nur ein frage stellen:: warum sind eure filet nass?????

meine filet sind immer trocken.. kommen nicht in berührung von Süß Wasser.. gefangen..kehl schnitt( so kein Blut ins Fleisch) dann filiettiert und schön sauber und trocken eingepackt...

PS: salz wasser, lässt weiter die fische schmecken.. während süß wasser... macht die filets..nur wässerisch und schmecken auch nicht mehr so gut..

Ich bin Koch... daher kenne mich aus..

Ciao Tonnetto


----------



## Freelander (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Syntac schrieb:


> so, hab mir gerade das Allpax P300 bestellt - bin schon tierisch gespannt...
> Wird aber erst am 04.01. verschickt
> 
> Danke nochmal für die Beratung! #h


 
Hallo,Haste dein Gerät schon bekommen?Bericht?


----------



## Syntac (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Jup, das Gerät ist da!

Nach dem Auspacken hatte ich kurze Zweifel, da die Bedienungsanleitung zusammengetackerte Farbkopien waren und der "Allpax" Aufkleber auf dem Gerät ein paar kleine Bläschen hatte.
Beim Einschalten wurden die Zweifel noch etwas verstärkt, da das Gerät nach dem Einschalten "Guten Morgen!" anzeigt - und das zu jeder Tageszeit… 
Auch noch ein Schreibfehler im Display wenn das Gerät den Beutel verschweißt. Da steht nicht "Schweißung" sondern "Scweißung". 
Für den ersten Eindruck war das natürlich ein kleiner Dämpfer, den das Gerät in Betrieb aber sofort wett gemacht hat. 

Tüten lassen sich leicht einlegen, kein Gepfrimel oder sonst was. Klappe auf, Tütenenden zwischen die Dichtgummis (Abstand zwischen den Gummis ca. 2cm), Klappe zu. 
Vakuum: absolut top, zieht sauber und kraftvoll die Luft ab.
Schweißnaht: ca. 50 Schweißungen bis jetzt gemacht, wirklich top 4mm Schweißnaht, selbst wenn schon ganz leicht Flüssigkeit auf den Schweißstellen war. 

Dichtungen sind nur gesteckt und lassen sich im Falle von Beschädigung leicht austauschen

Nachstehend noch paar Punkte, die mich fast vom Kauf abgehalten hätten, sich aber erledigt haben:

- fehlender einstellbarer Unterdruck: braucht man nicht, ich vakuumiere sowieso alles im manuellen Modus, somit drücke ich einfach auch schweißen, wenn meiner Meinung nach das passende Vakuum erreicht ist. 
Gerade bei Räucherfisch etc wäre das voreinstellen wohl eher hinderlich.

- Feuchtigkeitssammler: braucht man auch nicht, wenn man feuchte Sachen einschweißt, ebenfalls im manuellen Modus auf schweißen drücken, wenn Vakkum erreicht ist oder Flüssigkeit Richtung Schweißnaht läuft. Bei frischen Fisch das Geräte eben etwas höher stellen und die Beutel nach schräg unten halten, dann läuft auch schwer was bis zur Schweißnaht. 

- doppelte Schweißnaht: also beim Allpax langt die einfache völlig. Die ist sauber, auch wenn die Tüteninnenseiten leicht feucht waren. Und wennse so feucht sind, dass die 1. Naht nicht hält, wird die 2. wohl auch nicht halten - das ist dann aber m.M. nach Anwenderfehler. 

Fazit: gutes Gerät, bis jetzt noch nicht bereut. EVTL. würde ich mir das nächste Mal vielleicht die Edelstahlversion holen, aber ob das den Preisunterschied, die größeren Abmessungen und höheres Gewicht rechtfertigt, m.M. nach nicht unbedingt. 
Mal sehen wie es nach paar tsd Schweißnähten arbeitet, das wird aber geraume Zeit dauern und ich bin da guter Dinge.


----------



## Freelander (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.

Was machst Du denn jetzt wegen der Guten Morgen Geschichte und dem Schreibfehler?Wirst du das reklamieren?

Mich würde das erstmal stören glaube ich.


----------



## Hummer24 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Syntac, ist das gute Stück also angekommen  dann kannst du dich ja gleich ins Zeug legen... Bei Lava im Werk haben damals bei der Abholung meines V300 alle Deutsch gesprochen ;-) 

Den Unterdruck über Schweißtaste regeln oder auch über eine "Stopptaste" wie es oft bei den Supermarkt-Teilen heißt, bedarf Schnelligkeit und damit keine genaue Einstellung - da stell ich lieber über das Lava Manometer die Hälfte des Unterdrucks ein und fahr dann langsam mit der Druckregulierung nach oben, bis die Ware optimal vakuumiert ist; dann wird geschweißt.

- Dass man den Feuchtigkeitssammler nicht braucht ist mir neu - war schon oft dankbar, dass dieser Behälter den Saft gesammelt hat, gerade bei fangfrischem Fisch - und da bekommts keiner hin, dass der ganz trocken ist es wandert immer Flüssigkeit nach oben - und die sammelt sich nun mal im Ansaugbereich und wandert dann Richtung Pumpe - aber die Erfahrungen macht jeder selbst; du bist ja noch im Anfangsstadium  - vertrau da nem alten Hasen ;-)

- 2 Nähte sind besser als eine - das steht fest - bei meinem 1-fach Gerät mach ich oft noch ne zweite Naht, obwohl die erste auch gute 5 mm breit ist - einfach als Sicherheit; schließlich werfen meine Jungs die Tüten oft etwas achtlos in die Kühlboxen und da soll ja auch nix mehr aufgehen bei der langen Heimfahrt von Norwegen...


----------



## Tino (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo

Ich habe mir vor kurzem den gekauft,für 94,95€ bei mir im Großhandel.

http://www.shoppingfever.de/prod/Ca...814881529360&gclid=CPHSl7KAtp8CFRyFzAodcyx-zg

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Gerät.
-sehr gutes Vakuum ( keine sichtbareRestluft)
-manuelle Vakuumregulierung
-herausnehmbare Vakuumkammer zum auffangen von Flüssigkeiten ( das haut super hin)

Hier sieht man 2 Schinken zum Pökeln eingeschweißt.


----------



## Heyjonny (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Servus Tino, astrein vakuumiert - da fehlt dem Schinken ja gänzlich die Luft  das Caso-Gerät hat mein Bruder auch - der vakuumiert nicht viel und ihm reicht es aus... macht gute Ergebnisse muss ich sagen. Ist gegenüber meinem la.va V.333 gute 5 Kilos leichter da halt auch Pumpe und Trafo kleiner sind... Ich muss die Aussage vom Hummer bestätigen, dass ein Sammelbehälter für Flüssigkeit echt notwenig ist; und dass das Gerät auch vernünftig den Beutel trotz etwas Flüssigkeit schließt hab ich sogar 3 Schweißnähte bei meinem Teil - da geht kein Beutel mehr auf 
Jonny


----------



## rias_1 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ich habe seit 7 Jahren eine Solis Macic Vac Champion. Die kostet zwar auch so um die 250 Euronen, läuft aber auch nach vielen Gebrauchsstunden noch wie am ersten Tag. Das Ding ist echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Tino (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Heyjonny schrieb:


> Servus Tino, astrein vakuumiert - da fehlt dem Schinken ja gänzlich die Luft  das Caso-Gerät hat mein Bruder auch - der vakuumiert nicht viel und ihm reicht es aus... macht gute Ergebnisse muss ich sagen. Ist gegenüber meinem la.va V.333 gute 5 Kilos leichter da halt auch Pumpe und Trafo kleiner sind... Ich muss die Aussage vom Hummer bestätigen, dass ein Sammelbehälter für Flüssigkeit echt notwenig ist; und dass das Gerät auch vernünftig den Beutel trotz etwas Flüssigkeit schließt hab ich sogar 3 Schweißnähte bei meinem Teil - da geht kein Beutel mehr auf
> Jonny



Hallo Jonny

Ich war auch skeptisch ob der was taugt( ''nur 100€'') da die anderen Geräte deutlichst teurer waren die in Betracht kamen.
In einem Räucherforum bin ich für dieses Gerät, auf einen Testbericht mit Bildern gestossen.
Da stand für mich fest,das dieses Gerät genau das ist, was ich suche.
Ein vernünftiges Vakumiergerät zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Freelander (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ah ja,sollte mein erster Gedanke doch der Richtige sein?

Mein Favorit ist das LAVA 300 Premium.

Wenn ich die letzten Posts so lese,fühle ich mich langsam bestätigt in meiner Annahme.


----------



## Heyjonny (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Freelander, da machst du nix falsch - hab das V333 schon lange hat mich stolze 550 euronen gekostet - hätte mir damals auch das Premium 300 mit 2 Nähten gekauft - aber da gabs das Teil noch nicht. Für mich waren bei der Kaufentscheidung 2 bzw. 3 Nähte überzeugender als nur eine - was sich jetzt auch im Gebrauch bestätigt hat - würde mir heut auch wieder ein la.va kaufen. Gruss Jonny


----------



## Syntac (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ne, werde ich nicht reklamieren. Ist zwar nicht das gelbe vom EI, für mich jetzt aber kein Qualitätsproblem. 
Wenn irgendetwas die Funktionalität beinträchtigen würde, hätte ichs gleich zurück geschickt. 
Ausserdem ist es gut im Gebrauch, fische momentan Stück für Stück meine Forellenteiche ab.
Bezüglich des Flüssigkeitsbehälters, beim Allpax liegen die Tütenende ja in einer Mulde, und die Saugöffnung steht in dieser Mulde ca. nen guten Zentimeter raus. Sprich da müssten schon einige cm³ Flüssigkeit in der Mulde sein, bis was Richtung Pumpe gesaugt wird. 
Aber wie wir beide schon festgestellt haben, der Dauergebrauch wirds zeigen


----------



## Freelander (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Danke für Eure Beiträge.
Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden und werde mich mal im LAVA Shop bedienen.#h


----------



## tonnetto (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem den gekauft,für 94,95€ bei mir im Großhandel.
> 
> ...


 
hi.. wie pökelst du ?? hast du eine gute rezept??

ich habe mir heute auch die Caso Vc44 bestellt.. werde  mal berichten
LG Tonnetto


----------



## dolbysun (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Es gibt bestimmt viele gute Geräte am Markt und bin auch sicher, dass man mit allen vakuumieren kann. Aber ich muss schon sagen, dass gerade ne doppelte Schweißnaht wirklich was feines ist. Das Problem ist doch meistens, dass man die Tüten nicht immer komplett zu bekommt und dann gehen sie wieder auf und man ärgert sich. Man hatte die Mühe und auch die Kosten und dann hält das Ganze nicht. Klar gibt es da einige Tricks, die mehr oder weniger gut funktionieren. 
Aber eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach: 2 Nähte und man hat kein Problem und muss sich weder ärgern, noch versuchen irgendwelche Tricks und kniffe anzuwenden. Und so sollte es doch sein…einfach schnell und ohne viel nach zu denken.
Daher mein Favorit den ich auch selber nutze: La.Va V.300 Premium


----------



## Pilkerknecht (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Lava muss nicht sein.
Ich werde mir das Caso VC44 holen. Reicht ja auch aus für 2-3 mal Norwegen im Jahr.
Doppelte Schweißnaht und die Beutel bekommt man auch preiswert.
schönes Wochenende
Pilkerknecht


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



tonnetto schrieb:


> hi.. wie pökelst du ?? hast du eine gute rezept??
> 
> ich habe mir heute auch die Caso Vc44 bestellt.. werde  mal berichten
> LG Tonnetto



Hier kannst du dich gut belesen und da gibt es jede Menge Rezepte.

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/raeuchern-und-wursten/



Viel Spass


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Pilkerknecht schrieb:


> Lava muss nicht sein.
> Ich werde mir das Caso VC44 holen. Reicht ja auch aus für 2-3 mal Norwegen im Jahr.
> Doppelte Schweißnaht und die Beutel bekommt man auch preiswert.
> schönes Wochenende
> Pilkerknecht




Stimmt,für meine Belange reicht der auch völlig.
Das was er machen soll macht er gut,für vernünftiges Geld.


----------



## kaipiranja (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

...um nochmal auf die Nähte zurück zu kommen, mir fehlt die 2. Naht auf jeden Fall nicht! Hab ich ein Problem mit meiner ersten Naht, was so schon selten genug vor kommt, schweiße ich einfach eine 2. hinter her...das dauert 3 Sekunden.

Im übrigen haben die Allpaxgeräte abenfalls einen Flüssigkeitsabscheider - er ist nur nicht rausnehmbar wie bei dem Lavagerät...

...das voreinstellbare Vakuum, ist bei den Allpaxgeräten durch manuelles Beenden des Vakuumiervorganges ebenfalls möglich, das ist auch kein Reaktionsspiel. Das Gerät zählt das Vakuum in 8 Schritten hoch, das guckt man sich einmal an und drückt bei weiteren Vakuumiervorgängen entsprechend bei der passenden Stufe die Stoptaste. Hier habe ich dann auch die Möglichkeit so lange weiter vakuumieren zu lassen bis ich das Gewünschte Ergebnis erreicht habe, was z.B. bei Fleisch in Goulaschform ein riesen Vorteil ist - weil man das Fleisch, in aller Ruhe, verlagern kann bis wirklich alle Luftblasen raus sind... 

Gruss, Kai


----------



## tonnetto (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Heute habe ich meine Caso VC44 bekommen... zu Hause ausgepackt... sieht gut aus..
im kuhlschrank gesucht... käse.. den vakuumiere ich..
automatische betrieb.. Luft sehr gut wie nichts weg gesaugt. ( Pumpe leider sehr laut)  komisch.. warum schweißt nicht ???
nochmal... wieder keine schweiß naht...hmmm
manuel betrieb... luft weg.. prima... stop taste.. und siehe da schweißt und gut sogar...
nun überlege ich.. das gerät zuruck zu senden... automatisch schweißt das gerät nicht.. es sollte aber... oder mache was falsch??


----------



## Briese (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



tonnetto schrieb:


> Heute habe ich meine Caso VC44 bekommen... zu Hause ausgepackt... sieht gut aus..
> im kuhlschrank gesucht... käse.. den vakuumiere ich..
> automatische betrieb.. Luft sehr gut wie nichts weg gesaugt. ( Pumpe leider sehr laut) komisch.. warum schweißt nicht ???
> nochmal... wieder keine schweiß naht...hmmm
> ...


 
Mensch Tonetto, du hast vergessen zu singen.

Briese


----------



## Hummer24 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hmmm - macht Dein Gerät den vollen Unterdruck? Vielleicht ziehts nicht ganz hoch - oder ist die Schweißautomatik defekt... ruf doch mal die kostenlose Servicehotline an; die hat doch jeder gute Hersteller - Übrigens; hab damals die günstigeren Geräte auch deshalb gemieden da die Pumpe mit Gleichstrommotor irre laut sind - aber solange sie vakuumieren ;-) darfst halt nur nicht dabei erschrecken...


----------



## tonnetto (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Briese schrieb:


> Mensch Tonetto, du hast vergessen zu singen.
> 
> Briese


 
das war es.........

O Sole mio........#h


----------



## tonnetto (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Hummer24 schrieb:


> Hmmm - macht Dein Gerät den vollen Unterdruck? Vielleicht ziehts nicht ganz hoch - oder ist die Schweißautomatik defekt... ruf doch mal die kostenlose Servicehotline an; die hat doch jeder gute Hersteller - Übrigens; hab damals die günstigeren Geräte auch deshalb gemieden da die Pumpe mit Gleichstrommotor irre laut sind - aber solange sie vakuumieren ;-) darfst halt nur nicht dabei erschrecken...


 
ich werde das Gerät Heute noch zurück senden.. und habe mich entschieden ... mit den gleiche ( Hoffentlich nicht defekt) nochmal zu versuchen...


----------



## Freelander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

oh mann das ist ärgerlich.ich hoffe für dich das dein nächstes gerät i.o. ist.


----------



## tonnetto (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

hi. ja danke.. hoffe es wird was...

eine frage welche große an beutel bestell ihr?? 20x 30 ?? oder verschieden großen?? wofür ist am besten??#q

Danke. LG Tonnetto


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



tonnetto schrieb:


> hi. ja danke.. hoffe es wird was...
> 
> eine frage welche große an beutel bestell ihr?? 20x 30 ?? oder verschieden großen?? wofür ist am besten??#q
> 
> Danke. LG Tonnetto




Ich kaufe die Größen,die ich brauche.
Du musst doch am besten wissen wie groß die Beutel oder Tüten sein müssen.
Gehst du davon aus was du vakumieren willst.Dann kannst du die Größe davon ableiten.


----------



## Freelander (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

So heute ist mein LAVA 300 Premium eingetroffen.
Erster Eindruck beim Auspacken Top!!#6

Zweiter Eindruck beim Vakuumieren bestätigt den ersten Eindruck.Ich bin schwer begeistert von dem Teil.#6:q

Ich glaube damit werde ich noch viel Spass haben.#h


----------



## Mai (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Ich habe gestern meinen "Genius 31233" bekommen.
Das Gerät sieht gut und robust aus. Hab's natürlich gleich ausprobiert und bin echt begeistert.
Hab dann auch gleich bei der Hotline angerufen und mich ein bisschen blöd gestellt. Die Dame dort war freundlich und sachkundig, hat mir Schritt für Schritt die Bedienung erklärt, die ich dann am Gerät nachvollziehen konnte. Also Top! #6


----------



## midradt (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

An die Lava-Besitzer,
mit den Lavageräte sollen ja auch strukturlose Siegelrandbeutel benutzt werden können. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit sammeln können? Die Beutel sollen laut Lava eine Stärke von 120µm haben. Funktionieren Beutel mit 90µm auch?


----------



## Hummer24 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo Midradt, ich vakuumiere mit meinem la.va ab und zu mit glatten Beuteln - mein Kollege sogar regelmäßig - wir kaufen uns die glatten Beutel beim Fleischergroßhandel (;-) - mein Kumpel hat ne Metzgerei...) Dadurch, dass die la.va-Geräte eine Leiste haben unter die der Beutel beim Einlegen gelegt wird, können bei "überlappter Seitennaht" auch glatte Beutel vakuumiert werden - die 90er sind da zu dünn - hab entweder 100er oder 140er vom Großhandel probiert und da klappts. Du bildest in Pronzip ne Überlappung an der Beutelöffnung oben - schau doch mal bei la.va im Shop - da gibts die glatten Beutel - heißen Gvac - bei denen wird erklärt wie genau das Vakuumieren mit den glatten Beuteln klappt. Könnts dir zwar zeigen aber beschreiben wird schon schwieriger ;-) Gruss Hummer


----------



## litzbarski (24. März 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Vakuumiergerät kaufen. Interessieren würde mich ein lava 100. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät, könnt Ihr mir Vorteile bzw. Nachteile nennen oder einen Erfahrungsbericht hier reinsetzen. Ich möchte das Gerät für meine Fänge hier in Deutschland und in Schweden sowie für unsere Gartenprodukte nutzen.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Andre


----------



## Heyjonny (25. März 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Morgen litzbarski, ich hab ja das V333 von la.va - meines hat 3 Schweißnähte, was gerade bei Fisch optimal ist - 2 Nähte reichen aber auch aus, daher mein Tipp das 100 Premium. Meines hat schon hunderte von Kilos an Fisch vakuumiert und läuft nach wie vor wie ne eins.

gruss vom jonny


----------



## kaipiranja (27. März 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

...auch eine Naht reicht!

Ausserdem ist bei denn Geräten mit einer Naht ohne großen Aufwand möglich eine 2. oder eine 3. Naht nach zu schweißen - falls es denn Probleme geben sollte.

Gruß, Kai


----------

